# Old Nerds Club (all welcome) with poll



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2017)

Its about time us old fuddy duddys had a little "smoking room" of our own. Not an exclusive one of course, one where everyone is welcome. no matter how old.

My kids call me a nerd, all their mates call me a nerd and i dont mind though i think i am too old to fall into that category. I  was a nerd before the word was even invented.........


The first Computer i ever laid hands on was a BBC Micro in 1981 .........i was 15

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro


----------



## Aenra (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice topic 

Am too young compared to others here (i think), but subbing if you don't mind!
(also, while i -do- think of me as a Nerd, capital 'N', i would need distance myself from the erm, current "meaning" of the term. I don't stream my life 24/7, i don't "socialize", i don't try to find the most old fashioned glasses available)

Edit: My first was a Spectrum! Daddy paying, lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

Wot happened to the vote choice 56 to 60 ( miffed can't vote   )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Wot happened to the vote choice 56 to 60 ( miffed can't vote   )




My dementia is kicking in....i will ask a mod to change it...i editted it once for mistakes and it seems i cant edit it twice


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2017)

Is it about time? Seems age has you forgetting things  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-old-farts-club.27468/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Is it about time? Seems age has you forgetting things  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-old-farts-club.27468/




the necro banner put me off.....

edit

im not an old fart.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 12, 2017)

41 in april


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2017)

I think 10 is max choices so I can't insert a 56-60 option.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll be 46 in July.

My first computer was a Commodore VIC-20 with it's blazing fast 1.02 MHz CPU.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I think 10 is max choices so I can't insert a 56-60 option.



how about merging the 20- 30 bracket? and slotting in 56-60


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

Remove the 20 or below   they are barely old enough to vote


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 12, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'll be 46 in July.
> 
> My first computer was a Commodore VIC-20 with it's blazing fast 1.02 MHz CPU.



Coming up on 43, our first computer was the Acorn Electron, then I think we had a VIC 20. I even remember a fantastic game, 'Tomb of Drewen' or something. A blocky shape exploring a blocky maze, fighting blocky enemies. Screw Crisis, that sh#t was real!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm 39 now, my first _own_ computer was a Casio Casiopeia E-100 palmtop with Windows CE. (1999, I was around 21 at the time) 
Bought a compact flash dial-up modem for it and I was able to use the internet on it where ever there was a phone line available...
I was traveling a lot at that time, it served me well!


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 12, 2017)

Hitting the big 37 this year like whoa! You know you're old when your birth date ends in B.C. Not as old as you guys but I started programming in Basic on the Tandy CoCo 3 and gaming on the Intellivison. Clowns and Balloons and Astromash were my favorite games on those systems.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> *I'll be 46 in July.*
> 
> My first computer was a Commodore VIC-20 with it's blazing fast 1.02 MHz CPU.



49 in July 

My first PC was a 286 but was late to the party.... 1996


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> how about merging the 20- 30 bracket? and slotting in 56-60


As its an old nerds club I grouped the youngsters at 25 and under.  Me 56, 57 in June.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2017)

I had to change my vote because i ticked the wrong box......

in a similar vein.

i had a phone call from my daughters school last week. I had to sign a form for her to have a jab.....turns out i spelled my name wrong and they rang to check it was actually me....


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

voted now i have a Suitable choice  ( 56 to 60 )


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I had to change my vote because i ticked the wrong box......



I think it got messed up a bit with the poll somehow with the recent changes... I had to change my vote as well...

All good now it seems!


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 12, 2017)

70 last Jan.
1st computer was a Timex Sinclair (still have it, somewhere, , , ) Also _still_ have an Epson HX-20 laptop, one of the earliest laptops.

-c-


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2017)

Wasn't there an old farts club?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Wasn't there an old farts club?


iirc.

regarding the Topic @ hand.
I remember when a POUND sign WAS only a pound sign  and NOT a damn H#sh tag.... i remember when revenge of the nerds was new in theaters....and i had no grey hair ....i remember when smoking weed was called "taking pot" ...or when julia Child was still on Tv.... but i cant remember where i left my damn car keys ....

P.S.
anyone remember that show called "V" i loved that show... the eating of the rats 

 I honestly don't think I could in good conscience,  call myself a nerd. I played every sport there was in highschool , dated a cheerleader, had a car the second I got my license, and worked during my senior and junior years.  But I could also make the claim that I don't really fit in any group so to speak, at least not solely in any group but rather in all groups ,just a dude


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I remember when a POUND sign WAS only a pound sign


Grumpy Old Man "Hrummp"

this is the Pound sign £ No Shilling pocket money for you     you un Groat ful thruppeny bit 

this is the sign for noughts and crosse's or Tick tack toe  #
Damm wippersnappers


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 12, 2017)

cornemuse said:


> 70 last Jan.
> 1st computer was a Timex Sinclair (still have it, somewhere, , , ) Also _still_ have an Epson HX-20 laptop, one of the earliest laptops.
> 
> -c-


I wish I had been wiser with my old tech, none of its around anymore, what with new toy syndrome making anything old (tech wise of course) undesireable, id have every playstation, sega and a few nes's and pcs from 286 upwards , i do often wonder where the hell some of it got to.

although the last few did die in new toy syndrome max oc death runs , its inevitable again now ryzens out tut.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks @CAPSLOCKSTUCK !  I'm assuming the poll is for our own age bracket?  "Age of a nerd" sounds like we're picking at what age nerd begins?

Anywho, I'm picking my age group.  I turn 50 this month.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> P.S.
> anyone remember that show called "V" i loved that show... the eating of the rats


You talking the Re-made series from 2009 or the 80's Original  (1984 )
Ps the Original was Better


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 12, 2017)

Today was a very hard day, and I feel twice my age already.
Sign me up, CAPS!


----------



## natr0n (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Aenra (Mar 12, 2017)

Few forums where i'm among the youngest.. thanks folks! lol


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 12, 2017)

Got about 2 weeks until I'm 59...............I sure wish I'd have known I was going to live this long; I'd have taken better care of myself when I was young.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Got about 2 weeks until I'm 59...............I sure wish I'd have known I was going to live this long; I'd have taken better care of myself when I was young.



I'm in the 51-55 range, you got me beat.  I joined TPU when I was 41 

Anyway, your statement reminds me of this...  and I couldn't agree more,  Ouch.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 12, 2017)

So ages aside, have your hobbies changed? And if so, how?

Myself, not so much yet.. used to read, do so still. Used to be uninterested in most other things, am so still, lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah moved from Distance Running to Fishing!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

Aenra said:


> have your hobbies changed?



When I was in the 20s I used to have expensive RC cars and all that, sold them after a few years, then went working a lot and saved up a sum of money and went traveling.
I regret I didn't take more photos of my awesome stuff I had back then, a 1/5 scale and other cars.
Really wished I had a smartphone that could take photos back then!!

Edit: It's not mine but it's similar 1/5 I had, Franz Groschl:






Edit: Now computers are my hobby, I don't have the money to buy such expensive RC cars anymore.... In the future? Well I don't know yet..


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Got about 2 weeks until I'm 59...............I sure wish I'd have known I was going to live this long; I'd have taken better care of myself when I was young.


Said almost everyone ever! lol.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 12, 2017)

Aenra said:


> So ages aside, have your hobbies changed? And if so, how?


Not really. Just got a bit nerdier.
I used to build and tweak computers, now I fix them.
Used to play with electronics - now I make it for fun and/or small profit.
Reading and weightlifting kinda comes and goes in alternating 3-4 year periods ))


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Mid 50's here.  I accidentally put my dream age in and noticed the mistake. Changed now.  
Sinclair Spectrum is still in the garage with other old PC junk.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2017)

From 2009 - 2014 I haven't been much on TPU, had health issues and hadn't the computer hardware anymore I used to play with, 
had a netbook for several years at that time, so not much gaming back then.
All is fine now and have some nice computer hardware again to play with!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 12, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Mid 50's here.  I accidentally put my dream age in and noticed the mistake. Changed now.
> Sinclair Spectrum is still in the garage with other old PC junk.



You're not on a dating site, dude!


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> 41 in april



Do the randy old ladies chase you around, young man?


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> You're not on a dating site, dude!



I forgot there for a moment


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm not terribly old and a curmudgeon already...41 in Sept. First PC was a Tandy TRS-80 I believe. Played some flight Sim on it... was sweet.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Aenra said:


> So ages aside, have your hobbies changed? And if so, how?
> 
> Myself, not so much yet.. used to read, do so still. Used to be uninterested in most other things, am so still, lol



I Got ill 10 years ago and it all went downhill. My dreams of conquering the world are a distant memory.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 12, 2017)

Many ways to get there friend, long as your mind is up to it. Don't be so quick 

Myself.. i never really had dreams, i could read all day long or i could stare at the clouds all day long; it was enough. The more i grew up, the more i saw i was different, the more i reacted. Went from one extreme to the other and back again, lol. Regrets though, do have me those. Goddamm, do i not have regrets. Some people, they no longer around, will never make up for some things.


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 12, 2017)

Aenra said:


> Many ways to get there friend, long as your mind is up to it. Don't be so quick
> 
> Myself.. i never really had dreams, i could read all day long or i could stare at the clouds all day long; it was enough. The more i grew up, the more i saw i was different, the more i reacted. Went from one extreme to the other and back again, lol. Regrets though, do have me those. Goddamm, do i not have regrets. Some people, they no longer around, will never make up for some things.



Thanks,

I was once fully active but got knocked down by a virus (ME/CFS) and never really recovered. 
Just hoping there is a cure on the horizon.
I got the adventure bug many years ago. So much to see, do and learn.  I've come to terms that one person can't live the lives of ten men. 
Oh well :/


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 12, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Got about 2 weeks until I'm 59...............I sure wish I'd have known I was going to live this long; I'd have taken better care of myself when I was young.



59 ~is~ young!


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm turning 28 this year.  My first computer was a monochrome Amstrad machine running Locomotive Software's LocoScript word processing suite.  Most would have considered it a simple word processor, but it was capable of running the full version of CP/M provided you had the discs for it.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 12, 2017)

You don't know what you're doing to me linking that.

Up until recently i had a 'dedicated' nostalgia rig right next to my current one; makes me erm.. you know what it's like during autumn? You get that nostalgia feeling, tiiiny bit of a sad undercurrent, but somehow it all comes out positive? Like partly reminiscing, partly lamenting something only just passed?
That's what it felt looking and typing on it, everytime 

(the true[tm] boss in this here establishment decided this was pushing it and as such changes had to be made.. entirely voluntary ones needless to say, i mean that's why i built the damn thing, so i could throw it away obviously. I still have my DOS 6.22 box though, lol, disks intact)


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 12, 2017)

It all began, some 33+ years ago, at the age of 8. When, on Christmas morning in 1983, I unwrapped one of these.


----------



## SKBARON (Mar 12, 2017)

You guys all so full of life and awesome I never would have guessed your ages!

25 in June, first PC was an IBM Aptiva 2159 back in 1999. Was in first grade at school at that time and I Killed the poor machine by touching and shorting stuff I wasn't supposed to. I did enjoy some StarCraft and Might and Magic VI with some DOS games before I managed to fubar it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You talking the Re-made series from 2009 or the 80's Original  (1984 )
> Ps the Original was Better


Of course the original, I hadn't even know they made a remake


P4-630 said:


> When I was in the 20s I used to have expensive RC cars and all that, sold them after a few years, then went working a lot and saved up a sum of money and went traveling.
> I regret I didn't take more photos of my awesome stuff I had back then, a 1/5 scale and other cars.
> Really wished I had a smartphone that could take photos back then!!
> 
> ...



 Looks a lot like a four tech. I had quite the collection Before a next girlfriend of mine decided they weren't mine when we broke up. God I miss those


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I had quite the collection Before a next girlfriend of mine decided they weren't mine when we broke up. God I miss those


start a drone collection  next ex wife/girlfriend that trys to claim them you can remotely reclaim/shitbomb her 
Oh i should not give you idea's


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone remember that show called "V" i loved that show... the eating of the rats








It gave me nightmares. And an alien phobia that took my entire childhood to grow out of.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> It gave me nightmares. And an alien phobia that took my entire childhood to grow out of.



 when I was older than I care to admit but still young, I would get scared to death when Lou Ferrigno would come out when David banner changed into the Hulk


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure if i can call me old in age of 32, but i feel old at times when i looking back at things like back then i whas at shcool or the first computer i had.

But people at times call me an old angry nerd, that hates when youngsters talk like they know every thing but what they say is utter false crap.

My first pc if you can call it that whas a used commadore 64 back then you used casettes to load games back in the days as a kid. Else first real pc where a macintos performa cant remember model number (dementia you know, maybe i am getting old).

Well you know what the smart poeple say: live young, die old.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 13, 2017)

Booooo!!!! I pictured old nerds poll dancing in here!!!

This is click bait!!!


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 13, 2017)

With so many old people here makes me wonder if I'm gonna be lucky enough to experience old age

My first PC got Pentium 4 631 inside which also my first overclocked CPU, got it to 3.33GHz using crappy Asus motherboard with VIA chipset powered by crappy bundled PSU

Fast forward here I am still using Q9450 in 2017


----------



## Bluescreendeath (Mar 13, 2017)

I didn't realize there was such a diverse age range here. I'm one of the younger folks here. The first computer I used at home was my parent's Pentium 3 laptop running windows 98 or ME. My first own computer was a prebuilt Dell with a Pentium 4 with a whopping 1GB of RAM. Paid $800 for it and it couldn't even play Counterstike because I didn't realize computers needed graphics card.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll be 54 in a few months, but unlike most of the 50+ here I have not been with computers as long. My first(that I built)was an AMD K55 CPU, my first I had was a Pentium(single core)about 2002. I have no formal training, but I started working as a Slot tech in 02. After loosing my pay check one day to a rival casino, as i walked out and realized what I could have done with the $2,500 I had just tossed into thin air I decided id find a hobby and waste my money on it instead. I went him found an Asus socket 478 and assembled my first computer. Joined the EVGA forums and was hooked. I didn't need much help as Slot machine's are just expensive computer's, think I joined TPU with in a couple years. I've probably worked on almost half the machine's in the USA, some nights id be alone with 3500 slots to baby sit. But truth be told Id work for free, just to interact with the people and all the machine's. Then come home, like I never left work. 
 It's been hard to get a decent job lately, and I some how feel too old for casino's, as even the employee's are playing games(just with people). I have been very lucky though, I went from(Ballys Gaming)horse tracks in NY to Lake Tahoe NV, to the PA Tax office's, to poodunk Mississippi to working for Konami in LV NV. Not sure what the future holds, but Im sure I'll land on my feet with something pertaining to computers. I love the challenge of everyone else has given up on it, then I walk up to it and now it works. 
 Cheers All here's to another half century of I can't believe they pay me to do this.


----------



## basco (Mar 13, 2017)

getting 44 this year.
_Jason King_: Whenever I feel the urge to exercise, I lie down until it passes.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 13, 2017)

It's quite funny, imaging who you're having a 'discussion' with on TPU as I erroneously assume everyone is young. 
But i guess the best thing about that is we're all very much younger in our heads than bodies. Especially some of the older duffers


----------



## Toothless (Mar 13, 2017)

Man all of y'all making me feel like the strange child on the forums with me being just 21.

Gonna have to call some of you grandpa.


----------



## qubit (Mar 13, 2017)

Not nerdy at all here. No no, I deny everything!


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll be 38 soon ... my first build was using AMD 486 DX40 back in 1994. ... I was 15 at the time and I bought it with my own savings from a part-time job I had back then. It was worthless in a year and a half, and now it's priceless


----------



## Hugis (Mar 13, 2017)

46 in May , been through so many computers/consoles but if i remember correctly it was a Vic-20 that started the ball rolling so to speak(1981/82).
I had kinda guessed quite a few of you guys were "mature" lol


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2017)

So it seems most "Nerds" visiting TPU are between 30 and 40 years old sofar...


----------



## Basard (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like I broke a tie between 31-35 and 36-40!

I've got about 19 years experience as a nerd.  My first real system was a 180Mhz Pentium Pro.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 14, 2017)

I turned 54 almost a week ago, and i've been tinkering as long as I can remember, on cars, T.V's, radios, computers, basically anything I could get my hands on to pull apart.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> But i guess the best thing about that is we're all very much younger in our heads than bodies. Especially some of the older duffers



There is a saying
"Your as old as the woman you want to feel up"
Beware if she is 16   you might get arrested


----------



## Ebo (Mar 14, 2017)

51 here, still just a young guy


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 14, 2017)

41. First "PC" was the venerable old C64 and well just never stopped. I don't game as much as I used too but that doesn't seem to stop me from buying games.  Almost 400 on my Steam, 50 on Origin 25 on Uplay and prolly a dozen on GoG. Got my ME Andromeda and Prey ordered and currently enjoying Wildlands


----------



## Bow (Mar 14, 2017)

50 enough said


----------



## RCoon (Mar 14, 2017)

I've always found TPU to be less of a cesspit than many other tech related forums, because I ran under the (apparently correct) assumption the average age of our members was quite high. I don't believe any of our _senior _mods are under the age of 40, adding a second degree of truth to the title 

The older your get the nerdier you become, mainly because you care less and less how people respond to your hobbies.

At the unfortunate stage where I have tremors in my wrists, so not so hot in FPS games. Conveniently Warframe has a flamethrower.


----------



## Pete1burn (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll be 40 in November.  First computer I actually played with was an Apple II, but I had an old C64 of my own as a hand me down from one of my dad's Air Force buddies.

Being a dad and husband I don't get to game as much as I used to, but I still love having nice hardware and I play whenever I can.  Currently playing Battlefield 1, and rediscovering Homeworld 2 and Sins of a Solar Empire, and anxiously awaiting ME:A


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2017)

Ebo said:


> 51 here, still just a young guy


The wall hits you at 55 and it hurts!


----------



## Aenra (Mar 14, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> The wall hits you at 55 and it hurts!



meh.. just disguise yourself as a brick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2017)

for me personally -- After 28 i started to forget how old i was. Ive been told im 31 though (born in '85)  so thats what i will stick with.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 14, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> After 28 i started to forget how old i was.


Nature and life has a nasty habit of sneaking up behind you kicking you behind the knee's before running around to face you and then gut punching you


----------



## HTC (Mar 14, 2017)

41 here.

1st computer was a sinclair spectrum 128 with a cassete player for the games, back in 1990, IIRC.

I used to program a bit back then and was trying to make myself a naval battle game but i encountered a snag when the cassete player broke and i was unable to use it to record my program whenever i made changes to it (the PC had no hard disk) ... so i did the obvious thing ...

Wrote the whole program to paper (that was just over 3500 lines of code) and, whenever i wanted to tinker with it, i'd write it all back to the PC, make the changes and write the whole thing back to paper when i needed to turn off the PC ...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2017)

I have forgotten my age


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 14, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have forgotten my age



You're a bot so age doesn't really count


----------



## FireFox (Mar 14, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> You're a bot so age doesn't really count


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 15, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> for me personally -- After 28 i started to forget how old i was. Ive been told im 31 though (born in '85)  so thats what i will stick with.





Knoxx29 said:


> I have forgotten my age



I never could remember how old/young I was, 'lets see, what year is this, , start counting on my fingers, , ,'
Only knew my age all the time after I got married, (ex) old lady allus refering 'time' to my age, ", , and you're xx yrs old, , ,"

I was stuck at 69 it seemed like for a couple of years, , ,

-c-


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought, I am the oldest in this forum, but I'm in the middle here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 15, 2017)

p1ngwe1 said:


> I thought, I am the oldest in this forum, but I'm in the middle here.


Oh no, far from it.  And welcome to to TPU!


----------



## liar (Mar 15, 2017)

Aenra said:


> meh.. just disguise yourself as a brick.


Or go over...
I remember re-chipping my C64 with jiffyDos to bring it to 2mhz, adding an expansion card so that I could run both my accelerator cart and my 512k memory unit, ditching my 300 baud modem for a shiny new BocaModem 19.9, buying a *real monitor*, replacing the power chips in my 1541 to get greater reliability from it... the gold box games (images interrupting my sleep!)... Load* magazine and typing in programs for a Datasette recorder... GEOS. I'm 62, just built an a8 6600k based computer for my Mom to do email and online banking (she considers Solitaire to be gaming), and just replaced my vid card in my win7 64bit with an rx460 (1024 shaders..shh). 62 here still going.


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 15, 2017)

Still 22 today and I feel as old as the computer I first built, it was an Pentium MMX @ 200Mhz machine built around a socket 7 Asus motherboard and a Matrox Millenium 4MB. I remember all I had with that was constant pain of losing hard drives to bad sectors over and over again.

Have fond memories of playing Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit, The Sims, MDK, CnC's up to Red Alert 2, Unreal, Quake II, Deus Ex (just re-installed, because there is a saying if someone mentions Deus Ex they re-install it), Forsaken, Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, Recoil, MechWarrior 3, MechCommander (what happened to this IP?), Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Resident Evil 2 and 3, StarCraft, Theme Hospital, Worms: Armageddon and I could go on. (I've only found out about other classics much later.)

Internet was crappy ADSL2+, but it was enough, not for online gaming though, So I always play offline even now when I have access to 300mb/s, mostly because I don't want to play online anymore, it was new back then, now almost every game has a multi-player component readily available so I don't find it impressive.

That one pathetic rig I built in 2004 out of scrap parts, gave me so much joy, because very rarely I could get to play video games on a computer, it was restricted to me as much as possible, since I didn't study well in school for personal reasons.

My real understanding of software and hardware only came about  4 years later though when I started to dabble in overclocking, creating and modding for the platform.

If it wasn't for computers my life would be completely different than what it is now.

It's mostly all thanks to my dad, because, he's been into computers way longer than me, but I have to surpassed him in knowledge of current technology, so it's now me teaching stuff, not only to him but even other people close to me.

It's funny to think about how most of this won't matter to future generations though, if it doesn't already. Now mobile phones are basically a computer with a different architecture that can do similar things to a PC if it has the software and hardware to do it. I wonder what will be the replacement for the x86 architecture, I could rant about it, I could rant about many things that are bad for consumers, but it won't change anything, because this train never stops.

But I've fallen into nostalgia for too long already. So I will leave it at that.

There's even a story how I found myself here in TPU. But that is a story for another day.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 15, 2017)

liar said:


> the gold box games



Oh man....


----------



## liar (Mar 15, 2017)

Aenra said:


> Oh man....


Ahh.. here you go:
West of House
You are standing in an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.
There is a small mailbox here.

>


----------



## basco (Mar 16, 2017)

am i wrong in believing TPU is for older nerds(and maybe wise) then other sites?


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 16, 2017)

basco said:


> am i wrong in believing TPU is for older nerds(and maybe wise) then other sites?



Yes you unfortunately are wrong 
TPU is for People of all ages and mental ability
If your Alive your very welcome
if your Dead   we suggest you upgrade your body for one that still working


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Yes you unfortunately are wrong
> TPU is for People of all ages and mental ability
> If your Alive your very welcome
> *if your Dead   we suggest you upgrade your body for one that still working*



By Intel or by AMD?


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 16, 2017)

HTC said:


> By Intel or by AMD?



Preferably from VIA, that thing is a beast


----------



## HTC (Mar 16, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Preferably from VIA, that thing is a beast



Nahhh.

I'm guessing maybe *trans*meta: that thing *trans*cended imagination ...


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 16, 2017)

Once you alive.. may want some *trans*cendental meditation to come to grips with what just happened.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 16, 2017)

Here is one of our younger members enjoying a pint and contemplating how to reinstall windows because  he is lacking a P/S 2 keyboard. Incidentally he is half my age and i have known him about 5 years...age makes no difference, we are the best of friends.









He was filmed and didnt realize it --------i rang him to tell him he was on the BBC news......
21.39 mins in
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08ht7wd/bbc-wales-today-evening-news-15032017


(This pic will be  my wallpaper when he calls to borrow a keyboard off me.)


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 16, 2017)

Bugger the BBC " not available anymore"


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 16, 2017)

on my way to 42 and my first "PC" was a mattel aquarius my parents received for free for going to a time share seminar...check that; they made me tag along to the stupid thing but I got to keep the computer.  Spent over an hour coding probably 100 lines just to make a stick figure walk across my TV screen from left to right...once...then you had to run the program again to make him walk across the screen again...thank god for the NES and 80's cartoons; He-Man, Transformers & GI Joe.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 16, 2017)

Just shy of half a year away from the 36-40 choice but still kicking at 35.  On the bright side, I still get more looks than the 20yr olds poolside.... being a nerd and a gym rat don't have to be exclusive and the activity usually helps with the sanity.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 20, 2017)

Am still waiting for that 71+ unique vote. We outta have one dammit


----------



## johnspack (Mar 20, 2017)

Jeez,  a lot of kids.  I'm 55.  I remember debug in dos!  Mov,  push...  I'll admit I only started with the PC with 256k ram,  and only when I got to use one in university.  Didn't really get the cpm ones before that....


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 15, 2017)

44 here. 45 in December. My Wife says I'm 12 though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 15, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> 44 here. 45 in December. My Wife says I'm 12 though.


It's an Old Nerds club................. not a middle aged nerds club!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)

go for it Tatty.....shake your stick at him and whack a couple of bramble bushes while you're at it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> go for it Tatty.....shake your stick at him and whack a couple of bramble bushes while you're at it.


The only stick I have is for walking and if I shook it at him I would fall over.......


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 15, 2017)

I feel so young, 27 here.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2017)

_*weaponized mammals FIGHT!!!*_
_*Ballistic Badger, vs Sergeant Squirrel. *_


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)

He had better bring his mates


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 15, 2017)

I forgot all about this thread.... just had to update my vote to the 36-40 group (a few weeks after the fact).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> He had better bring his mates






Spoiler: ;)



Battle Badger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warrior Badger





& the subterranean Leviathan Badger











Kicka$$ pic


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)

Next year when i am 52 i will have been married for half my life...26 years. 

that sounds so depressing when you say it out loud but it hasnt really been too bad..........for me anyway. 

When we start talking to each other again i will ask her how she feels about it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> He had better bring his mates



Bring it on Badger Boy..............................................


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## RealNeil (Nov 15, 2017)

64 on the 29th of this month.

I'm liking my older years.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 15, 2017)

I love this thread you guys make me feel young @ 31


----------



## FireFox (Nov 15, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Bring it on Badger Boy..............................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 94042



Those looks like Spartans



RealNeil said:


> 64 on the 29th of this month.
> 
> I'm liking my older years.



My Respect Sir


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 

This guy will have at your knuckles if your not cautious 
 It would be hard to not smile after watching that video. Theyre actually pretty damn vicious in the wild, you should see how they take down a large bird, its downright evil










 Literally the best computer peripheral *ever*


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 15, 2017)

Just turned 37 last month. Like a few others in this thread, my wife says I act like a teenager.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2017)

42 year old man child...


----------



## Melvis (Nov 16, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> It all began, some 33+ years ago, at the age of 8. When, on Christmas morning in 1983, I unwrapped one of these.



This was also my first "computer" and to be honest I thought it was a console till I saw your picture  and I still have it up in the back shed along side 2 Atari 2600's. I was going to say my first computer was the Amiga 2000 but it seems it was this Atari 800XL instead, sweet!

So how old am I then?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 18, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> It's an Old Nerds club................. not a middle aged nerds club!



Depends on when I die I suppose.


----------



## Leothelesser (Nov 18, 2017)

65 in January

First pc (1989) an XT with CGA graphics.

16 kilobytes of video memory that allowed it to play Warlords 1.

Game AI hasn’t progressed much since then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 18, 2017)

I had some real old basic commodore thing, I think in 1984, I remember it had a game with it on a tape cassette that had matchstick men, damn you can't get much more basic than that, although in my younger years at school I used an abacus for maths and a feather pen to write 

My real breakthrough was during the 1st Gulf war, sat in an Ops AFV in the Kuwaiti desert and someone came in and dropped a laptop on the table and told me to fire it up and from that day on I became self taught, didn't even have a clue how to switch the damn thing on back then.......... MS Dos 3.0 I think back then as an OS.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 18, 2017)

40 here. I was a nerdy little kid... then lost my way and tried to be too cool for my own good as a teen. Found my real self by about 18 and been a nerd since. Or maybe "geek" is the better term. Computer wise, the first we had was a Vic-20, but that was really my brother's.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> although in my younger years at school I used an abacus for maths and a feather pen to write* *


Reminds me of my college days- I started engineering courses when the closest thing to a computer was a mainframe and that was only used for my Fortran class. All of my engineering coursework was pencil/paper/calculator. Thankfully sliderules had been retired by the time I got that far 



Tatty_One said:


> I had some real old basic commodore thing, I think in 1984, I remember it had a game with it on a tape cassette that had matchstick men, damn you can't get much more basic than that


In 1984 I had a 66' Mustang with a hopped up V8.... had no concern or cares about a PC back then!


----------



## scevism (Nov 18, 2017)

42 here. Nothing has changed apart from a huge man beard and debt.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> In 1984 I had a 66' Mustang with a hopped up V8.... had no concern or cares about a PC back then!



Mine was a '69 Z-28 Camaro, but I had to use Macs and PCs at work. I was fascinated by them.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 18, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> I love this thread you guys make me feel young @ 31



 you are Young at 31 enjoy life for as long as you Can


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> you are Young at 31 enjoy life for as long as you Can



Amen to that!!!!!!!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2017)

Just had a flashback...  remembered the reason I can touch type 200wpm on a keyboard.  In grade 8 I took typing class for some reason.  They had this fancy new electric typewriter called
the IBM Selectric.  10 years later I sat down to my first IBM PC.  I looked down at the keyboard and recognized it immediately.  The rest they say,  is history!  Just a sidenote,  the first Selectric
was introduced in 1961.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 19, 2017)

Selectric,....... 
Wasn't that the one with the little steel balls with different typefaces on them? 
Change the ball and then you had a new font to work with.

IBM made a shit-ton off of that idea.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## RealNeil (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes. My mom used one at work. She had tons of font/balls for it. It was loud.


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

32 now be 33 in Jan8th damn I am getting old my party years was 21-28 years old going to clubs and stuff. I prob still be gaming at 50 years old. I still live with mom and dad but I work but you got to do to live life but its not really that bad I have what I want and pay rent I just don't like living on my own. I am close to my friends here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2017)

Gonna hit 40 in a few months. Feel 80 and really pissed off all the time. Definitely gonna be a cranky ass of an old man.


----------



## Fry178 (Nov 20, 2017)

sooo, another vote in the +46 bracket.

first thing i had connected to a screen, was an Atari in the 70s, friends had C64s in the 80s, i waited for the Amiga.
And my typing classes were pre-electric 

Used pc's at/for work since the early 90's, but again i waited till stuff was faster (athlon 1ghz) and had better graphics (GF 2 MX 400) in 2001 before buying one.

do love the PS (had 1 to 4) when not playing "alone", but prefer KB/mouse and the higher IQ/custom settings the pc allows.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 20, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gonna hit 40 in a few months. Feel 80 and really pissed off all the time. Definitely gonna be a cranky ass of an old man.


Apparently, there is evidence to suggest that angry people often don't live to old age, too much tension and blood pressure, based on that theory you probably should have gone long ago!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Apparently, there is evidence to suggest that angry people often don't live to old age, too much tension and blood pressure, based on that theory you probably should have gone long ago!


I stay alive out of pure spite. Plus I doubt even the devil wants to hear me bitch.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 20, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Plus I doubt even the devil wants to hear me bitch.


I Had a Day Visit  Pass last week
Rest assured your name was not on the Expected Arrival list
neither was mine so they brought me Back


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I Had a Day Visit  Pass last week
> Rest assured your name was not on the Expected Arrival list
> neither was mine so they brought me Back


Yeah but he likes playing tricks on you?  never trust a guy with horns and bad breath


----------



## cornemuse (Nov 20, 2017)

Norton said:


> In 1984 I had a 66' Mustang with a hopped up V8.... had no concern or cares about a PC back then!



1970: computers = punch cards

 1970: I had a '64 356 Porsche hardtop cab, "_still have it!_". '64 VW = 40 hp, '64 Porsche = 88hp

-c-


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I Had a Day Visit  Pass last week
> Rest assured your name was not on the Expected Arrival list
> neither was mine so they brought me Back


I just feel me dying would make to many people happy. I refuse to contribute to anyone's happiness. It's against the troll code.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 19, 2017)

WOW just found this forum, I literally died in May. The doc who revived me said he paddled me three time's, third time i took a breath sat up and said "I was just talking to some friends". Its been a long strange trip, 54 years young oh and 1 heart stint.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 19, 2017)

We need to start a Stint Club


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 19, 2017)

I did a stint in the Army in the seventies,....


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 19, 2017)

CHEERS GUYS HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!

Im feeling Greatful to even be here, funny part about death it wakes you up!! Makes you RE-look at everything.......


----------



## witkazy (Dec 31, 2017)

Turned 50 like week ago, it's no stint but still stings a little....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2017)

I stopped looking in the mirror when i turned forty and i've been 25 ever since...................


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 4, 2018)

I don’t know if I’m really a nerd or not but my first computer was a Macintosh classic 2. I love technology and I am now 40 years old. I Remember using the Apple 2 c back in the day. I also had the Atari 2600. And also a pong system. I’ve been on Tpu since February 25,2006.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2018)

Atomic77 said:


> I don’t know if I’m really a nerd or not but my first computer was a Macintosh classic 2. I love technology and I am now 40 years old. I Remember using the Apple 2 c back in the day. I also had the Atari 2600. And also a pong system.


If you add to that you're on TPU for 11 years. You qualify


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow have I been here that long all ready wow.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2018)

It has been a long time coming but finally I am 52.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2018)

congratulations    52 ( and 9 months )


----------



## qubit (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, I'm slowly (but surely) seguing into the old farts club.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 20, 2018)

Just realized   i needed to update my status on the First page poll
jesus just changed category gone one higher because poll was over year ago


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 20, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It has been a long time coming but finally I am 52.



With you as an OP of many science topics I am ashamed of you   52 was just as long coming as 51 and the year before that (leap years excepted and without delving into atomic timescales). 

Keep age a science - not a faith!


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 20, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It has been a long time coming but finally I am 52.


Level up, gratz, you have 2 attribute points to spend, press C to go to your character screen


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 20, 2018)

33 ...
First played with a computer after the fall of communism, around 1990-1993, at a friends house, first game was Prince of Persia. My folks could not afford one so i went to his house to play as often as i could. Then in '94-'95 i went to an afterschool Basic course where i wrote my first program. In '99 my parents finaly afforded a PC. K6-2-350 Mhz 32MB RAM, ATi something with 2MB of vRAM and a 4GB HDD with no sound card or speakers, coupled with a 14" screen 
Then it all escalated to this day(except the programming part sadly for me). But we are a diyng breed, PC gaming especialy the singleplayer part of it is a niche market, GPUs are luxury thanks to the cryptomining s**t that is going on.

It's all nostalgia from here on for me, as this hobby will sadly die out  with the lack of PC parts, real life friends with the same hobby and games. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 20, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It has been a long time coming but finally I am 52.


 Happy Belated Birpday!

Everyday I wake up my mind says your 15, then my body tells me different!! Its an ugly power struggle........I will skateboarding down the street and all these kids giving me the thumbs up, like im doing something I shouldn't. I was skating before most of them where born!!! Still roller blade too.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> 33 ...
> First played with a computer after the fall of communism, around 1990-1993, at a friends house, first game was Prince of Persia. My folks could not afford one so i went to his house to play as often as i could. Then in '94-'95 i went to an afterschool Basic course where i wrote my first program. In '99 my parents finaly afforded a PC. K6-2-350 Mhz 32MB RAM, ATi something with 2MB of vRAM and a 4GB HDD with no sound card or speakers, coupled with a 14" screen
> Then it all escalated to this day(except the programming part sadly for me). But we are a diyng breed, PC gaming especialy the singleplayer part of it is a niche market, GPUs are luxury thanks to the cryptomining s**t that is going on.
> 
> It's all nostalgia from here on for me, as this hobby will sadly die out  with the lack of PC parts, real life friends with the same hobby and games. It was fun while it lasted.


Cool story


----------



## Atomic77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Age is just a number. There are some people who don’t look there age. Like a lot of people don’t believe that I’m really 40.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its about time us old fuddy duddys had a little "smoking room" of our own. Not an exclusive one of course, one where everyone is welcome. no matter how old.
> 
> My kids call me a nerd, all their mates call me a nerd and i dont mind though i think i am too old to fall into that category. I  was a nerd before the word was even invented.........
> 
> ...


My first computer was the commodore 64 And and Apple Mac. WOW I am OLD!


----------



## cornemuse (Feb 9, 2018)

just turned 71 , , ,


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 9, 2018)

First game played on a computer was arkanoid on zx spectrum, and in arcades centipede ... around 8 years old


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 9, 2018)

Turning 46 in march. Alzheimer has already set in. Who what? Where am I? I think I pooped myself.


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2018)

Whilst I'm not quite an old fart, I do feel like I'm getting more and more that way at times these days!!  I find myself saying, "back in my day"....  Oh gives me chills to think my Grampy who is 93 now, used to say things like that when he was 60+...  I'm saying it around my daughter!!  Oh deary me...  I'll be 38 this year, my daughter will be a massive 6..  Where has the time gone!!??


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Where has the time gone!!??



The old saying; "the older you get the faster time goes" is honestly no BS! 
Once you have children and all that stuff, it starts going so damn fast! Before you know it, you will be walking your daughter down the dang isle and wondering where all the time has gone. 

Jeez, to be 38 again...........Oh wait, that would be tough to deal with again.


----------



## Bones (Feb 10, 2018)

Currently 51 and counting so I guess I'm old enough to be in here somewhere.....


----------



## [crs] (Feb 10, 2018)

35 will be 36 this year.  I had trainees in last year to learn a bit about computer repair and they didn't even know what a pci slot looked like :S


----------



## Atomic77 (Feb 10, 2018)

I wonder who the oldest person is at Tpu.?


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 10, 2018)

34, turning 35 this year.

Got introduced to computers at 8, was playing hexen and War Craft on a 486.
From there my uncle guide me on building my 1st rig when I was 11, twas a p2 mmx rig and from there went up to a k6-2,  then athlon x64, to a pile driver 8350 and now this zen machine.

The ax64 and 8350 still rocking solid, as for the p2 and k6 their motherboards went kaput.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 10, 2018)

36 (37 by the end of the year) ... nonetheless albeit having participated in the poll a while ago, i noticed just recently something that disturb me quite a bit ....

the calling ... of "nerd" is pejorative (the stereotype has a hard life  ) ... geek would be preferred (albeit also being able to be used pejoratively ... it is not pejorative from start   )

although i am probably the only one with that concern ... i'm probably just nitpicking ...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 10, 2018)

Atomic77 said:


> I wonder who the oldest person is at Tpu.?







cornemuse said:


> just turned 71 , , ,




@cornemuse might have that crown.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> The old saying; "the older you get the faster time goes" is honestly no BS!
> Once you have children and all that stuff, it starts going so damn fast! Before you know it, you will be walking your daughter down the dang isle and wondering where all the time has gone.
> 
> Jeez, to be 38 again...........Oh wait, that would be tough to deal with again.



Your damn right mate!!  I can't believe time is flying past and by the sounds of it, Isabelle (my daughter) seems to be much to old for her 5 years!! lol

Yeah I'm getting pretty fed up with all the bs I'm dealing with at the moment!! lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 23, 2018)

OCD must be hereditary.


My daughter just asked me to transfer 8 pence in to her bank account so her balance would end up as a whole number.


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> OCD must be hereditary.
> 
> My daughter just asked me to transfer 8 pence in to her bank account so her balance would end up as a whole number.



In my opinion, that's just awesome


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 24, 2018)

I said no because mine would end in a 2..............joke


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2018)

I was wondering if you might have said no cos that would have given me an odd number in my bank account!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 5, 2018)

my wife thinks im weird...BUT,  there is usually method in my madness


todays nugget of wisdom,
when you think youve shaved your head properly take a picture with your phone to check otherwise you will get laughed at in the shop.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 19, 2018)

when i am a bit older i am going to shake my walking stick at the weather and hit stuff as i walk along.......brambles and the like.

Rather looking forward to it.


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm looking forward to forgetting what I order - at least that way I'll be able to say, I didn't order that.... lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 19, 2018)

Late to the party again...
My first IBM clone PC with an 8086 + 8087 math coprocessor, two floppy drives, a whopping 1MB of ram, 2400 baud modem, 14' full color monitor and one of the first mouse models, which had three buttons. Built it myself when I was 6 years old. Ah, good times.


----------



## SamirD (Aug 26, 2018)

We were using IBM ATs and XTs in our typing class with 10 and 20 mb hard drives...and I was 13-14ish (I had just turned 16 when I graduated because I skipped kindergarden).


----------



## SMezz (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I started work in 1970 at the local steelworks. 

The first computer I worked on was a GEC M2140 with 32k of 16 bit core memory and a 1 megabyte drum (similar to a disk and about as big as a tumble dryer). 

We programmed in assembler and used 8 channel paper tape (useful for making decorations at Christmas).

I've just downloaded the GPU - Z software to monitor the GTX 1060 I installed yesterday - that's how I came across this thread.

Just getting to grips with Neural Nets and convolution etc. 

Will have a look through the other threads to see if anything relevant.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 13, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> my wife thinks im weird...BUT,  there is usually method in my madness
> 
> 
> todays nugget of wisdom,
> when you think youve shaved your head properly take a picture with your phone to check otherwise you will get laughed at in the shop.



And still... you could get stuck with that one stray hair somewhere and if you can reach that with your tongue... well. That's when I get laughed at. *must... touch*

Oh.. Hi necro btw sorry


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2018)

26 here, barely made it in the second group... sometimes I already feel like an angry old man


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2018)

Speaking of angry, I get so irritable, people know I work on computers and ask the dumbest questions. Like what PC should I buy?  I'm like "I don't fucking know "

I don't even want the debate or questions


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 31, 2018)

I turned 61 in June and I've always been fascinated by shiny things that bleep and have twinkly lights. My first computer was a Zenith Data Systems with a colour monitor no less and a colour dot matrix Epson printer in 1989. We used it for mailshots when I ran a small business and gradually moved up through the ranks buying PC boxes from Evesham Micros until I started building them myself in 1998.
My first gaming PC was an Evesham Micros Pentium II 266 to which I later fitted a Canopus 3DFX card and then I was hooked.
I've been repairing and building PCs for about 15 years now which keeps me out of mischief.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Speaking of angry, I get so irritable, people know I work on computers and ask the dumbest questions. Like what PC should I buy?  I'm like "I don't fucking know "
> 
> I don't even want the debate or questions




Lol, wow I must have been having a bad day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Lol, wow I must have been having a bad day


We all have days like that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 1, 2018)

Who necroed this, im just that age apparently ,shiiit.

Oh no it's the largest crew at 42 so i must be more normal lolz.

I had a 186 ibm pc first, i did nothing with it because it was v shit , but it did inspire me to get a 286cyrix based pc to actually do stuff on , then i got a pentium 75 Olivetti envision, i loved that pile of crap, i put a matrox M3d in it to play my first pc virtual games ,as they were then called, then it got repossessed , gutted but I've moved on.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Lol, wow I must have been having a bad day



Talking of bad days I once told a customer to pack their PC up and take it back to the shop she'd bought it from and told her to tell the sales person when they asked why she was retuning it to them she was to say I'm too effing stupid to own a PC ... Some people just frustrate the hell out of me (and sometimes I wish murder was legal)


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm certainly less tolerant of idiots and their PCs and laptops, especially when they expect me to be clairvoyant, not to mention the dumb things they ask me to do.
I'm not sure if I'm OCD, but many of my customers certainly show symptoms, especially when they get annoyed at icons being in the wrong places on the desktop. Still, if they're paying me to satisfy their needs, that's all that matters in the end.
The one thing I've been tempted to say to many laptop owners is "Why don't you look after your laptop?", especially when they bring them to me exhibiting the remains of last night's dinner all over the keyboard.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 1, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm certainly less tolerant of idiots and their PCs and laptops, especially when they expect me to be clairvoyant, not to mention the dumb things they ask me to do.



I'd never do well in IT.











I don't like being that way.. but something about driving and helping people with computers flips the switch.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 2, 2018)

Chips Challenge which was part of the Best of Windows Entertainment Pack in 1994, which I'm running on Windows for Workgroups 3.11 in DOSBox, with sound no less!
I've tried all the other releases of Chips and they don't come close to the original.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 21, 2018)

Updated the poll because unfortunately I got older and seem to be in the older guy bracket now. Sheesh...46....almost 50. Where did the time go?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 21, 2018)

I turn 60 next month. Years go by like months now


----------



## SamirD (Dec 21, 2018)

Jetster said:


> I turn 60 next month. Years go by like months now


Yikes!  I thought it was bad now for me.  I guess the acceleration will never slow down.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 22, 2018)

I love this thread, it makes me (the) young


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 22, 2018)

SamirD said:


> Yikes!  I thought it was bad now for me.  I guess the acceleration will never slow down.



it's slow to get to 50 but once you reach the top you'll start to pick up speed


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2018)

I had a dream the other night. That my hair grew back and I had long hair like in the 70s. With bell bottoms and a plaid shirt. I miss my hair


----------



## Gorstak (Jan 3, 2019)

Well I got some under my armpit left....maybe we could do a transplant if you don't mind being ginger?
If not, you shouldn't feel bad. They say that where there is manure, there is grass...


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'll be 37 in a couple of weeks. That was my first "rage-machine" 







Half an hour of listening to weirdest beepings just to find out that something went wrong


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 3, 2019)

FYFI13 said:


> Half an hour of listening to weirdest beepings just to find out that something went wrong


Ah Technopop


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Ah Technopop


That was funky!


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 3, 2019)

Seriously what does Nerd mean?
Feel stupid for asking.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Seriously what does Nerd mean?
> Feel stupid for asking.


Don't feel stupid, that is actually a good question. It really depends on who you ask and the context of it's use. Kinda similar to the word "Geek" and how it's used.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2019)

Nerd is the opposite of Jock 
Geek is a name for those who fiddled with stuff found out how it worked and improved on it or made it do things that normal people would not have thought about doing  ie: Us


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Geek is a name for those who fiddled with stuff found out how it worked and improved on it or made it do things that normal people would not have thought about doing


That's what a hacker is, thus the term; to be a hack.. 

This does illustrate the point though, means different things to different people.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 3, 2019)

Meh I've always used the word in conjunction with someone who likes to tinker doesn't really matter with what it is that they like to tinker with as long as your excited about the prospect of tinkering with whatever


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Geek


Is it like obsessed , maniac ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Meh I've always used the word in conjunction with someone who likes to tinker doesn't really matter with what it is that they like to tinker with as long as your excited about the prospect of tinkering with whatever


Fair enough. Sounds good to me.


27MaD said:


> Is it like obsessed , maniac ?


That doesn't really sound right. I always thought that "Nerd" was someone who was into something very technical and had a ton of knowledge and intelligence and that "geek" was someone similar to a nerd but without the knowledge and/or intelligence. Like comparing Bill Nye to Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 3, 2019)

Atomic77 said:


> I wonder who the oldest person is at Tpu.?



i am gonna make a claim on that title.. born in 1945.. my first computer was a Dragon 32 and time flies past so fast now its f-cking scary..

trog


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i am gonna make a claim on that title.. born in 1945.. my first computer was a Dragon 32 and time flies past so fast now its f-cking scary..
> 
> trog


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2019)

34 soon. I feel 50-60 and been thru enough for that age.

first system was some ibm unix thing.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 4, 2019)

trog100 said:


> i am gonna make a claim on that title.. born in 1945.. my first computer was a Dragon 32 and time flies past so fast now its f-cking scary..
> 
> trog



Can I call you Grampa?

I'll be 31 soon.  First machine for me was a  TRS-80 that my dad purchased many years before as the first family PC (and last till a Windows 3.1 came out).


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jan 22, 2019)

A little surprised I’m only in the 11% demographic.  Gen-X’ers, where art thou?

First “real PC” was a Packard Bell 486 SX2, all 50MHz of it. I had the obligatory Commedor 64 before that as well. Still can’t hear “Start Me Up” without thinking about Windows 95.


----------



## cornemuse (Jan 22, 2019)

72 tomorrow - (1-23-47)


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 22, 2019)

64 today ....  almost didn't make it.   Saturday was on my roof cutting up a tree that had fallen in recent storm.  It was a 14 feet or so from stump to eave, 22' laying flat on roof and about 30' still sticking up in air .... of course none of my strappling boys showed up (22, 26 and 28) to help, so was just me and another 60+'er.  So we started from the top, taking chances holding on to the others belt while other used the chainsaw.  Then we did the stump to eave part.  Finally we tackled the last part laying on perpendicular to the roof slope, starting with all the branches.

So we were left with just the 14" diameter Locust wood (aka ironwood) trunk left on the roof about 22 feet long.  Wasn't going anywhere as it wasn't going to roll down slope since it could only roll left and right along the roof.  I went down to get a pry bar so we could get it up few inches above roof w/o cutting into shingles.   Bar was leaning on the wall and when I grabbed it, I heard thunder.  My buddy had pushed a 4" wide slat of 1/2" plywood into a small opening under the log to use as leverage point and it started rolling ... I ran / dove outta the way and that 1,400 pound log just missed me.  So what does this have to do with nerds ?  Well my wife had texted / guilt-shamed the kids after it happened.  Within next 15 minutes all three kids sent me the same text.... one had flown to Maine, other was upstate NY and third was playing a D & D like card / board game about 15 miles away, so i don't think they coordinated, but all 3 texts had just 2 words.... the same 2 words.  Now that is a typical "nerd response".  They said:

"Valar Marghulis" ... and since this is a pretty nerdy crowd, I expect 3/4 won't have to use google to translate.

For reference, all three boys built their 1st PC before they were 10 and most of their friends, neighbors. HS and collage buds, work buddies etc had their PCs built on my workbench or what my wife likes to call "the dining room table" she really hates the giant, grounded Modmat "table cloth"

Moving on, the meaning of the term has changed over the years with many dictionaries listing something like:  _"an unstylish, unattractive, or socially inept person , especially one slavishly devoted to intellectual or academic pursuits ...examples computer nerd / math nerd_". In recent years it's become more of a badge of honor, someone who is technically adept with computers .  In 1995 Scott Adams, author of Dilbert Comic Strip write the best article on the subject that I have ever read, calling neds the "Sex Symbols of the 90s".  Enjoy the chuckles

http://users.rcn.com/alderete/humor/comp/scott-adams.html

My favorite lines regarding nerd's sex appeal ...

_"I think it's a Darwinian thing. We're attracted to the people who have the best ability to survive and thrive. In the old days it was important to be able to run down an antelope and kill it with a single blow to the forehead.  But that skill is becoming less important every year.  Now all that matters is if you can install your own Ethernet card without having to call tech support and confess your inadequacies to a stranger whose best career option is to work in tech support." ... "It's also well established that computer users are better lovers. I know because I heard an actual anecdote from someone who knew a woman who married a computer user and they reportedly had sex many times. I realize this isn't statistically valid, but you have to admit it's the most persuasive thing I've written so far. "_


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 22, 2019)

cornemuse said:


> 72 tomorrow - (1-23-47)



Tell us some stories about the war grandad

:EDIT:

Or after the war in your case....


----------



## witkazy (Jan 22, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> 64 today ....  almost didn't make it.   Saturday was on my roof cutting up a tree that had fallen in recent storm.  It was a 14 feet or so from stump to eave, 22' laying flat on roof and about 30' still sticking up in air .... of course none of my strappling boys showed up (22, 26 and 28) to help, so was just me and another 60+'er.  So we started from the top, taking chances holding on to the others belt while other used the chainsaw.  Then we did the stump to eave part.  Finally we tackled the last part laying on perpendicular to the roof slope, starting with all the branches.
> 
> So we were left with just the 14" diameter Locust wood (aka ironwood) trunk left on the roof about 22 feet long.  Wasn't going anywhere as it wasn't going to roll down slope since it could only roll left and right along the roof.  I went down to get a pry bar so we could get it up few inches above roof w/o cutting into shingles.   Bar was leaning on the wall and when I grabbed it, I heard thunder.  My buddy had pushed a 4" wide slat of 1/2" plywood into a small opening under the log to use as leverage point and it started rolling ... I ran / dove outta the way and that 1,400 pound log just missed me.  So what does this have to do with nerds ?  Well my wife had texted / guilt-shamed the kids after it happened.  Within next 15 minutes all three kids sent me the same text.... one had flown to Maine, other was upstate NY and third was playing a D & D like card / board game about 15 miles away, so i don't think they coordinated, but all 3 texts had just 2 words.... the same 2 words.  Now that is a typical "nerd response".  They said:
> 
> ...


"Nerd on roof" my favorite musical  Many happy returns ,man.


----------



## qubit (Jan 22, 2019)

Look, a real PC says "486" on a bright green 7-segment display on the front, has a Turbo button on it and is running the original Windows 95, with no patches. Don't argue!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 23, 2019)

qubit said:


> Look, a real PC says "486" on a bright green 7-segment display on the front, has a Turbo button on it and is running the original Windows 95, with no patches. Don't argue!



I used to have fun changing what the LEDS used to say by playing with the jumpers on the rear of the display once I had it saying 666 and the PC was named the Beast


----------



## M0rafic (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi, as I'm feeling nostalgic, and as for the 70's well a few years ago I retired through ill health and became a hippy again, though the hair is rather more sparse than it was back then. However in this early morning fit of computing nostalgia I decided to post a picture of the first computer I ever got paid to program. Sadly i couldn't find one so instead is I will have to make do with a link to a page describing a system identical (though in the USA)  which was the second I got to program (in CORAL66 and assembly language) which due to the official secrets act one couldn't photograph or get a camera on sight for that matter. Welcome to the wonderful world of quadruple 9020D's a system so big that when it was installed in West Drayton, they had to put the machine in first and the roof on afterwards.  Sadly the photos don't really give the scale but enjoy :-

http://www.rjcwebdesign.com/ricks.career.with.atc/big-iron.html 

Mike


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 31, 2019)

I remember seeing a demo of the game Incoming at Evesham Micros back in 1998 (?) on a 14" CRT and being blown away by how good it looked.
Man, is it really that long ago when I was bragging about my staggering 32Mb of RAM?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2019)

My first computer was a Texas Ti994a Was a piece of crap. Went through all the 386/cyrix/486 crap, that was good at the time, then got a p166, 8mb ram which i upped to 16mb for £100, 2gb hdd, and some video card i cannot remember.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2019)

tigger said:


> My first computer was a Texas Ti994a Was a piece of crap. Went through all the 386/cyrix/486 crap, that was good at the time, then got a p166, 8mb ram which i upped to 16mb for £100, 2gb hdd, and some video card i cannot remember.



Sounds like my experiences.  I can't remember the rest of the crap either (my brain has plenty of fried sectors), other than my original Voodoo card


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 1, 2019)

Very interesting topic.

Turning 39 this coming May. I remember my first pc I had was pentium ll 333 year 2001 then celeron then moved to AMD duron,sempron single core then back to intel Pentium 4 socket 478. I played counter strike and need for speed underground with decent agp GPU back 2003


----------



## crispysilicon (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm 37 now.

My first computer was an Apple III (yeah, you Google that shit...). I remember taking days to write myself some programs in BASIC. I also remember pestering my father for days until he agreed to drive me 2 hours away so I could purchase an Apple IIe emulator card. With which, I played "Wasteland" "Wizard's Crown" and of course "Zork".

First PC was years later, some Compaq deal with a Cyrix chip, then on to P3 coppermine, then dual 1.4ghz P3 Tualatins with DDR (that's how I got the username, had custom watercooling blocks machined and one leaked.), then AMD64, to Core to Core 2, to Broadwell. 5775C still does the job today. I still fire up "Wasteland" sometimes.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 1, 2019)

The first computer I used with any regularity was a US Military owned main frame in the mid-1980's. I stood a watch that included changing out vacuum tubes on that beast.
The First PC I built was Intel 386 based.


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 27, 2019)

I speak Vacuum tubes, lol.

I designed and built a lot of stuff that was based around Photomultiplier tubes, and I refurb Vacuum tube based Geiger Counters.

I'd love to have seen a vacuum tube based computer; they're totally impervious to EMP, for one. 

This was a real thing:







It's tube based audio, on a computer motherboard. 

No, I never bought one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I speak Vacuum tubes, lol.
> 
> I designed and built a lot of stuff that was based around Photomultiplier tubes, and I refurb Vacuum tube based Geiger Counters.
> 
> ...


I believe it. AOpen tried some weird stuff BITD.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2019)

I seen one of those for sale here in NZ it was hellishly expensive around the $800 dollar mark but in the end proved to be not worth the money as onboard audio chips caught up and surpassed it pretty quick and it was never quite as good as a dedicated sound card


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 28, 2019)

This was my second desktop machine. Was powered by a Cyrix 486DX2 66MHz CPU. I actually liked this machine a lot, as it was very space efficient in my 3 person dorm room. Came with Windows 3.11, but with a free upgrade to Windows 95! I eventually upgraded it to an "Evergreen" CPU, which was an AMD CPU running at 133mhz, I believe. Not even a lightning strike could take this baby out--it merely burned up a PS2 port and kept on chugging.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I believe it. AOpen tried some weird stuff BITD.


And I thought that Asrock had some truly weird boards back in the day  

My AGP system is a great example; AGP with AM2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I speak Vacuum tubes, lol.
> 
> I designed and built a lot of stuff that was based around Photomultiplier tubes, and I refurb Vacuum tube based Geiger Counters.
> 
> ...




I remember the days when they would use the same chipset heatsink shown here, on GPus. I think my ATi Sapphire 9200SE had one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 28, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I remember the days when they would use the same chipset heatsink shown here, on GPus. I think my ATi Sapphire 9200SE had one.


a little bit less tall but yep ... pretty much .... 

(took the picture right now for the occasion  )


----------



## johnspack (Jul 28, 2019)

Heh,  I haven't check in here in a while...  I moved up an age grade...  56-60 now....  and that cyrix powered computer up above is dam cool!
God I'm old.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> View attachment 127904
> This was my second desktop machine. Was powered by a Cyrix 486DX2 66MHz CPU. I actually liked this machine a lot, as it was very space efficient in my 3 person dorm room. Came with Windows 3.11, but with a free upgrade to Windows 95! I eventually upgraded it to an "Evergreen" CPU, which was an AMD CPU running at 133mhz, I believe. Not even a lightning strike could take this baby out--it merely burned up a PS2 port and kept on chugging.





johnspack said:


> Heh,  I haven't check in here in a while...  I moved up an age grade...  56-60 now....  and that cyrix powered computer up above is dam cool!
> God I'm old.....


I would have loved to have had one of those, especially with the Evergreen 133mhz CPU upgrade. Very nice!


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 28, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  I haven't check in here in a while...  I moved up an age grade...  56-60 now....  and that cyrix powered computer up above is dam cool!
> God I'm old.....





lexluthermiester said:


> I would have loved to have had one of those, especially with the Evergreen 133mhz CPU upgrade. Very nice!


I'm pretty sure that AIO cost me around $1000. It had a lot going for it though. It came with 8MB RAM when most systems still shipped with 4MB, a 4x CD-ROM drive when most systems were still shipping with 2x. That was a huge deal since many games still ran mostly off the optical drive. The 540MB hard drive couldn't hold very much! I think even the 14.4 modem was more than the average. Oh, and it had a Creative Vibra 16 card! That was a good card, as I moved it on to my next system, and it even worked under NT 4.0.

To give you a clue on my PC NOOB status at the time, it wasn't until months later that I figured out it didn't have "Intel inside" and that's why it didn't come with the sticker!

Edit:
Someone put a video on youtube of a working 4066d!


----------



## SamirD (Jul 28, 2019)

I love seeing old machines like that working--reminds me that I'm not broken yet either, lol


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> a little bit less tall but yep ... pretty much ....
> 
> (took the picture right now for the occasion  )
> View attachment 127914View attachment 127915


I had the exactly same card years ago. Pulled from a Fujitsu-Siemens PC? 

I removed the stock heatsink and replaced it with a Thermaltake Blue Orb (took it from a broken Hercules Radeon 9500 Pro), overclocked pretty nice after that. Though the 9200SE had to retire since I got a 6800 Ultra to that my 2nd PC


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 28, 2019)

SamirD said:


> I love seeing old machines like that working--reminds me that I'm not broken yet either, lol


I was impressed that he still had it in such good condition. Normally that beige color fades to that ugly brownish-yellow. Looks like he even had the original color-coded mouse and keyboard.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 28, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I had the exactly same card years ago. Pulled from a Fujitsu-Siemens PC?
> 
> I removed the stock heatsink and replaced it with a Thermaltake Blue Orb (took it from a broken Hercules Radeon 9500 Pro), overclocked pretty nice after that. Though the 9200SE had to retire since I got a 6800 Ultra to that my 2nd PC


nope ... it was from a friend PC which was a prebuilt from a local PC store ... i took the card as payment for a swap for a Leadtek Winfast A350 TDH MyVIVO FX 5900  (quite the nice deal for him, if i might say so ... but since i run a GPU collection ... that was for the greater good )

nonetheless i got the card back a few years later


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope ... it was from a friend PC which was a prebuilt from a local PC store ... i took the card as payment for a swap for a Leadtek Winfast A350 TDH MyVIVO FX 5900  (quite the nice deal for him, if i might say so ... but since i run a GPU collection ... that was for the greater good )
> 
> nonetheless i got the card back a few years later
> View attachment 127940View attachment 127941


Love those old Leadtek cards, I had a GF4 Ti 4200 & 4600, they also had a backplate which was a hella rare thing back then!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> they also had a backplate which was a hella rare thing back then!


more like a full "ironclad" ...  (ok ... Aluclad)


----------



## Deleted member 190205 (Sep 4, 2019)

My first computer experiences goes way back to 1985 when my father bought a Microbee computer and one of my friends parents bought a brand new Commodore C64 and the son of my dad's colleague an Atari AT-2600, this is where my computing adventure begun and to be honest back then I wanted nothing of it :X 
It was as if I was wasting time behind some weird screen.

Bu around December of 1992 was when my interest for computers began and the first x-86 system I learned to use was the following:

Cyrix 486 DLC 25Mhz with 33Mhz Turbo Speed
Cyrix 87 DLC Co-Processor
Socket 3 Spacewalker mainboard with 8 Bit & 16 Bit ISA slots PCB date = 9249 meaning it's from Year 1992 week 49.
Trident SVGA 1MB ISA 16Bit
Media Vision Jazz 16 20 voices Sound card 16 Bit ISA
87MB Quantum Fireball HDD
4MB System Ram + 640KB conventional memory Later upgraded to 8MB system ram
Phillips Dual Speed CD Rom Drive
3.5" Floppy Drive & 5x 25" Floppy Drive as Drive B
Sunshine AT Case
Sunshine 101 Keyboard + 3 button Mouse

All I have left of this system is the mainboard with the CPU + Co+Processor with Cache & System ram:
Good for the memory of course


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2019)

Gold Leader said:


> My first computer experiences goes way back to 1985 when my father bought a Microbee computer and one of my friends parents bought a brand new Commodore C64 and the son of my dad's colleague an Atari AT-2600, this is where my computing adventure begun and to be honest back then I wanted nothing of it :X
> It was as if I was wasting time behind some weird screen.
> 
> Bu around December of 1992 was when my interest for computers began and the first x-86 system I learned to use was the following:
> ...


I love that you posted this, but hate that it makes me feel so old! LOL!
Haven't seen that CPU with it's match math co-processor in decades. Good grief that take me back...
Does it work?


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Sep 4, 2019)

Gold Leader said:


> Cyrix 486 DLC 25Mhz with 33Mhz Turbo Speed


See, turbo mode has been around a long time!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> See, turbo mode has been around a long time!


Oh yeah, the "turbo" boost thing started with 8086's.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 5, 2019)

Gold Leader said:


> All I have left of this system is the mainboard with the CPU + Co+Processor with Cache & System ram:
> Good for the memory of course
> View attachment 130960 View attachment 130961


Very cool to see the 2-chip DLC setup in a motherboard.  I never even got to see one back in the day and I'm from the exact same era as you. 

One thing to watch out for is that battery on the board--keep it charged or it will leak and possibly ruin the board.  I have a Supermicro board that was working until the battery like that one went kaput.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2019)

SamirD said:


> One thing to watch out for is that battery on the board--keep it charged or it will leak and possibly ruin the board.


Or just replace it with a modern battery. That would likely be the better option.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or just replace it with a modern battery. That would likely be the better option.


What's the replacement for these?  You typically have to solder to remove the old one from what I read.  Varta makes them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2019)

SamirD said:


> What's the replacement for these?  You typically have to solder to remove the old one from what I read.  Varta makes them.


Oh yeah, a soldering job is required. However, there are replacements that have a battery tray.


----------



## SamirD (Sep 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh yeah, a soldering job is required. However, there are replacements that have a battery tray.


Neat.  I think I remember people doing that now that I think about it...


----------

